# Who makes the most powerful "training" collar



## gordylew

I have 2 dogs  a German shepard and a Blood hound.
2 years ago they began chasing deer.  Slap off my property. So last year I installed an under ground wire around the yard with shock collars.  I trained them both and all worked well for a while.  The Blood hound figured out if she took off running through the wire she would only receive a quick jolt. The German shepard doesn't she stays away from it.
As I sit here writing this my Blood hound is now 200 yards down in the woods chasing something. I'm frustraited and tired of it.  
Does anybody make a remote controlled taser collar?  Who makes a training collar that  will knock the socks off of this dog?


----------



## dawg2

I bought the Cabelas collar (1,000YD Field Trainer GS-4500) that has 30 levels.  I have a Blackmouth cur with a VERY high tolerance for pain.  I have shocked myself with it on the highest setting.  I won't use it on my dogs unless I use it on myself so I know what it does .  He sits down IMMEDIATELY if zapped on 15 or anything higher.  I haven't had to use it in several years.  They don't make the GS4500 anymore, but find one that has a wide range of settings.  Some dogs need a little "extra.'  But, make sure you train the dog and not punish it.  If not, they will respect the collar (only when it's on) and not YOU.  

Radio fences work great but it takes 4-6 weeks (plus) to train them before you let them run loose in the zone.  Try retraining the dogs from scratch on the fence, but expand the range and make it deeper.  Turn up the fence so they have a much wider area they have to run through.


----------



## grouper throat

Tritronics


----------



## irishredneck

I have a Tri-tronics sport G3 I think its called. 

It goes from 1-5 in 0.5 incriments so thats 10 settings. Number 5 will put ANY dog on its back. Ive hit our dog twice on 5 and the yelp she let out made me feel terrible! 
They have a 1 mile range and you can add 2 additional collars, also water proof. We tried 4 other collars before this one. You plug it in for about 30mins and the charge lasts about 10-14 days, no batteries to worry about (apart from in the remote, but they last years).

My voltmeter goes from 0-500V and on number 5 the volt meter blanks out lol I think it pushes about 800V. The wife always tells me to put it on my arm but I aint doing that! lol


----------



## Folsom

Dogtra collars are hard to beat


----------



## Timberdoodle

If you can't aversion train the dog  (timing is critical) with a TriTronics Pro (the 100 will be sufficient), it is time to take it to a professional (who will likely use a TriTronics Pro 100 or 500).  The G2 Pro 500 has 18 levels of momentary and continuous.

Pro, G2, or G3 will do.  TT has some others that may suit you for aversion training (Trashbreaker, perhaps).


----------



## dvlerin41

Have you tried a Petsafe Stubborn dog collar for underground fences? Ebay has them for fairly cheap.


----------



## waddler

gordylew said:


> I have 2 dogs  a German shepard and a Blood hound.
> 2 years ago they began chasing deer.  Slap off my property. So last year I installed an under ground wire around the yard with shock collars.  I trained them both and all worked well for a while.  The Blood hound figured out if she took off running through the wire she would only receive a quick jolt. The German shepard doesn't she stays away from it.
> As I sit here writing this my Blood hound is now 200 yards down in the woods chasing something. I'm frustraited and tired of it.
> Does anybody make a remote controlled taser collar?  Who makes a training collar that  will knock the socks off of this dog?



Tritronics makes one that will peel the hair off at 300 yards. Somebody makes a system where the dog wears a collar and is shocked continuosly when they leave a certain distance out, and keeps on 'til they get back within the radius prescribed. Never had one. That buried wire is useless for a determined dog. They learn  quick that the hurt stops quick and are very willing to pay the price. 

I raised and trained dogs and had every trick in the book thrown at me, finally I put up a 4' horse wire fence (cheap) and ran a charged line about 18" out from it. NO MORE PROBLEMS!


----------



## rholton

Dogtra...


----------



## pine nut

Waddler is right on!  Gotta put an obstacle at the or near the wire,so they have to slowup to get out it will work.  Hounds are plenty smart but they don't usually care if they please you!  You can hunt with'em if you can keep up.  I have actually had clients tell me they watched their dogs playing "who can get the closest without getting shocked" like kids playing with an electric fence! They said the dogs were backing up towards the wire so they could lunge forward when zapped!   Amusing  but still frustrating!


----------



## Murphy

How about he bloodhound gets taught to trail something useful maybe your kids give it a job and the chasing may go down Hunting/Sporting dogs need jobs
As I say that tri-tronics makes the best e-collar aversion training will not let the dog get collar wise won't take much my coon dog will run right past bedded deer when hunting he knows deer "Bite"


----------

